# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Hôm nay đi bãi

## Diyodira

Sáng nay đi bãi mua hụt 2 con driver, tiếc thật, đành chụp hình lại show lên để an ủi.



Thanks

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

oạch, bải nào vậy ah

----------


## Diyodira

Bãi Q8, sáng cần nguồn 24V nên sang bãi mua cục biến thế.



Lúc về rà rà thấy liền dựng xe xuống hỏi mua ai ngờ thằng chủ nói có người mua rồi, đành lủi thủi lấy đt làm mấy ảnh  :Smile: )

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

> Sáng nay đi bãi mua hụt 2 con driver, tiếc thật, đành chụp hình lại show lên để an ủi.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Nhìn quen quá ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh ấy đã lên 1 tầm cao mới , được ra bãi ve chai.

----------


## Gamo

Ngang với Vexta chứ bộ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn mẫu mã chắc cũng khá lâu nhưng vỏ còn mới, dây dợ, màu, đầu cos và đánh số rất chuyên nghiệp nên có thể đoán em nó cũng có số má, đặc biệt là rất hot với dân đi bãi.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đồ này giống hàng châu âu nhỉ

----------


## Diyodira

Nhìn kỹ thì em nó nằm trong tủ điện cũng khá dữ (có thể là ngoại), nhìn nguồn điều khiển thì đoán là dùng PLC.

Đính kèm 7251

----------


## Nam CNC

cũng nhè nhẹ thôi mấy ông ,nâng quá ngày mai em đem đồ made by Namcnc ra bãi vứt 1 góc rồi quay lại mua cho nó có số má giống bác Nhat Son mới được hehehe nè em nói hàng em thôi nhé , chứ hàng Drive Nhat Son kia rã từ máy thiệt à.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Mày cứ đem mấy con Sờ Pín ra, nói là của Namcnc lượm là thiên hạ bu vào liền, chứ còn Made BY NamCNC bọn nó ói á

----------


## lyakhuong

Không biết lúc rài ngoài bãi vitme dài tầm 30 40 thì bao nhiêu 1 kg mấy bác nhỉ

----------


## solero

Driver của cụ Nhatson bán cho Tư bản là nhiều nên nó ra bãi không có gì là lạ cả. Máy móc tư bản có con 6 tháng đã phải thay cho dù không hỏng hóc gì. Nhìn còn đầu cốt ngon lành thế kia chắc chắn là driver vẫn sống nhăn răng. Mua về refactory kiếm tì lúa cụ ạ.

----------


## ppgas

Hôm trước cũng lụm em này về set Z:

----------


## ahdvip

> Hôm trước cũng lụm em này về set Z:


Hồi nào lụm cho em 1 con với, ^^

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ ppgass có cái cục đó quá ngon nhỉ, mà nhìn cái mã nó Z... hoặc J,,, going china quá hà  :Big Grin:

----------


## ppgas

> Hồi nào lụm cho em 1 con với, ^^


nó có 1 con hà. néu có con thứ 2 thì a cũng lụm giúp rồi  :Smile: 




> Cụ ppgass có cái cục đó quá ngon nhỉ, mà nhìn cái mã nó Z... hoặc J,,, going china quá hà


Em không biết nó xuất sứ từ đâu nữa, chỉ hy vọng không phải China là được :Smile: .

----------


## Nam CNC

hôm nay đi bãi quận 8 thấy về nhiều máy ghê , nhìn kết cấu máy được biết máy được thanh lí từ nhà máy nào đó ở VN , và được made in VN luôn , thấy rã nhôm và chân bàn máy quá trời , nhiều anh em bu lại hốt quá xá , nhìn thấy mấy sản phẩm rơi vãi , em đoán là 1 dàn máy làm headphone , và cũng nhanh tay chộp đại được 2 bộ XY dạng combo mitsumi rất dễ thương.

trong đó nhiều miếng nhôm xinh xinh lắm , nhưng em thấy có vẻ là nhôm 5xxx hay sao ấy, khá mềm , nhiều eke sắt mini lắm , nhớ mua với giá 10K/1kg thôi nhé , thằng nào mua hơn em cắt chi.....m , còn xi lanh khí nén , van, động cơ step vexta ....tá lả , giá bãi này khá mềm , nhưng các bác nhớ trả giá khi mua, mua mắc quá anh em tới sau mua không nổi đâu.

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Diyodira

> nhớ mua với giá 10K/1kg thôi nhé , thằng nào mua hơn em cắt chi.....m ,


AE đi bãi Q8 mà thấy có ông nào đeo khẩu trang, dáng cao, cầm cái kéo thụt thò trước cổng thì nhớ mua đúng giá nhé, vì có cảnh báo trước nên mọi khiếu nại d đ sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, Gamo, Nam CNC, ppgas, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

> hôm nay đi bãi quận 8 thấy về nhiều máy ghê , nhìn kết cấu máy được biết máy được thanh lí từ nhà máy nào đó ở VN , và được made in VN luôn , thấy rã nhôm và chân bàn máy quá trời , nhiều anh em bu lại hốt quá xá , nhìn thấy mấy sản phẩm rơi vãi , em đoán là 1 dàn máy làm headphone , và cũng nhanh tay chộp đại được 2 bộ XY dạng combo mitsumi rất dễ thương.
> 
> trong đó nhiều miếng nhôm xinh xinh lắm , nhưng em thấy có vẻ là nhôm 5xxx hay sao ấy, khá mềm , nhiều eke sắt mini lắm , nhớ mua với giá 10K/1kg thôi nhé , thằng nào mua hơn em cắt chi.....m , còn xi lanh khí nén , van, động cơ step vexta ....tá lả , giá bãi này khá mềm , nhưng các bác nhớ trả giá khi mua, mua mắc quá anh em tới sau mua không nổi đâu.


À à, nghe thế em cũng đoán biết được chỗ nào. Hôm trước em lấy được 1 bộ driver + motor servo 1kW của Stober giá có 500k. Còn lại mua mạch in về tháo linh kiện, ốc vít linh tinh.
Mua nhiều nhiều (trên vài chục kg) thì deal giá 8k/kg được đấy, hôm trước em mua được giá này.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Diyodira

> Hôm trước em lấy được 1 bộ driver + motor servo 1kW của Stober giá có 500k. 
> Thanks.


Có lộn không vậy, ở Q8 giờ không dễ ăn đâu nha, chính vì ngày càng rành rọt nên bãi Q8 dần sắp phá sản, tụi nó thà tồn kho chứ không bán rẻ đâu, motor servo 1kw còn chưa có giá đó mà sao nó gà mờ vậy được???
Nhưng dù sao cũng ủng hộ cách mua của bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## n_v_hiep

trưa đi ngoài bãi thấy mí bộ chữ thập này hỏi giá là 200 ngàn/kí chưa trả giá,tưởng của THK nhưng không phải,bác nào ham thìch thì ra lụm về

----------

